# Adoptable young female in Fairfield, California



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw this little girl on petfinder.com She is in the Solano County public shelter. They describe her as a Maltese mix, but from the picture, doesn't it look like she could be purebred? Their listing on petharbor.com adds that she is already spayed and about 6 months old and came into the shelter on Jan. 22--which might mean she is an owner surrender. 

I hope she'll get adopted quickly. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Fairfield, CA | A149672


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh that poor baby. It looks like the shelter is near San Francisco. Hoping Edie sees this. Maybe she'll know of someone up near there who can help.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, this is very strange. I emailed them saying if the dog needed help getting out/adopted, I could probably help. I got an email back saying the dog had been adopted January 19. Now the petfinder post and the petharbor post (the one that said she came into the shelter on January 22) have been taken down.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mss said:


> Well, this is very strange. I emailed them saying if the dog needed help getting out/adopted, I could probably help. I got an email back saying the dog had been adopted January 19. Now the petfinder post and the petharbor post (the one that said she came into the shelter on January 22) have been taken down.


Bizarre - but good news if it's true. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure another rescue pulled this precious soul. She'll be fine.

Bless your heart, my friend ~ :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurances! 

(Miss Lily should be in her new home in a few days, so of course I can't stay off the internet.  )


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Poor little thing.


----------

